# Moving to Manila



## livehappy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi there,

We (a family of 4: father, mother and 2 kids) are planning to move to Philippines. We are of Indian origin but moving from KL, Malaysia to Philippines. Being completely new to this place, I need some guidance on below:
1. We are planning to put our kids to British School Manila (BSM) since they are currently studying in British curriculum here (in Year 5 and Reception). Any feedback on this?
2. My elder child is a good swimmer and is a part of his school's swimming team. I am just hoping he will be able to get a good training and exposure in his new school too, as well as (if possible) in outside school swimming clubs too. We don't want his talent to be affected due to our move.
3. We prefer to rent accommodation near school, preferably walking distance. Can you please advise any nearby good condominiums/areas for the same? We would prefer an unfurnished, 3BHK place. 
4. I've heard it is not advisable to buy a car in Manila, considering traffic issues. Is it too much of a hassle as we are very used to riding/driving car in KL.
5. In general, is it a big shock/difference to move from Malaysia to Manila? What are the major variances?
6. Any other information that can help would also be very much appreciated. I am counting on all these opinions to finalize the post-move tasks.

Thanks a lot for your patience in reading my post, and hoping to get some valuable advice.

Regards..


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, sorry to see that you have not yet received any replies to your post, although in all fairness.. there are a lot of questions inside of it. It would probably also help if you explained your situation a little better - the reason for the move, are one or both of you planning to work, and in which part of Manila, etc.

I do not live in Manila, so can't help you in other than a general way - yes there are significant differences between Malaysia and the Philippines - demographically, politically, with religion and in terms of infrastructure. My only experience with Malaysia was Penang and compared to the Visayas region of Philippines that I live in, it seemed a lot cleaner, less crowded, and also more modern, with less obvious poverty and better infrastructure. I imagine KL is even more modern, based on what I have read about it. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

I haven't been near long enough to really give you great advice but as for a car, it seems like hiring a car and driver is just way easier and more cost effective. I've also been using Uber extensively and earlier today had a 17km ride that took at least 75 minutes and barely cost $2 USD. When you consider the price of the vehicle, insurance, registration, gas and the fact that the traffic and habits of the drivers certainly seem like an acquired skill .........

As for shock fact, I've never been to Malaysia but Manila has some really nice areas and some really not nice areas, much more of the latter. I found most of the research I did online to be quite accurate, at least so far.


----------



## Chubbyfingers (Sep 9, 2016)

My first question is to ask, are you moving for work or just deciding to live in the Philippines? 

I lived in Penang for a while and I have lived in Manila (Makati) for 2 years. I can tell you there is no comparison between Malaysia and the Philippines, you will be in for a big shock. If you are just deciding you want out of KL in my opinion The Philippines is not a place to bring a family looking for a new life. Yes there are certainly lots of beautiful places amongst the 7000+ islands but most places outside of the major cities lack infrastructure. 

I can't answer most of your questions as I have no family here however there is nothing wrong with buying a car but if you choose to drive in Manila you will be stuck in traffic for a lot of the time. You will be stuck in the same traffic if you use Uber or normal taxis. Depending on the time of day (6:30 PM on a Friday) it's taken me 3+ hours to get from NAIA terminal 3 to Makati, a distance of about 5km other times (5 am) I've done this journey is 25 minutes. 

I moved out of Manila due to the air pollution and traffic. 

Good luck with your move.


----------

